# Trick or treat?



## Gwar (Jul 8, 2021)

I own an "18 TM3
Today I open the charge icon in the Tesla app and received this notice
"TIME CIRCUITS ON
Ensure plutonium fuel is inserted into reactor chamber and press 'yes' to continue "
Okay, after freaking out I pressed no and the normal charging window opens ,pressing yes a model X Appears with some ungodly power settings an a California location, pressing any button returns to normal operation, spoff?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

You found the back to the future Time Circuits easter egg

https://www.notateslaapp.com/news/50/tesla-back-to-the-future-easter-egg


----------



## Gwar (Jul 8, 2021)

OMG... LOL thanks!


----------

